# my terriers



## Bluecollar (Dec 21, 2012)

Otter my Jr dog got, had friends who fished the area and were having problems..









Nutria off of grass seed farm

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w237/CJondahl/raccoon%20Hunt/raccoon-hunt-SD012.jpg
Raccoon from barns..


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., some fine eating there.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Good working dogs are always a lot of fun. Quite a varied catch- did not know they have nutria in Oregon


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Are those Patterdales?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

We had plenty of nutria in our farm ponds outside Silverton.


----------



## Bluecollar (Dec 21, 2012)

yes patterdales, fr3db3ar I drive though there a couple times a week to help on my uncles horse ranch.. I would love to come get them nutria out of your ponds..


----------



## Peck (Jun 30, 2013)

Does anyone know where I might contact a Patterdale owner in Kansas? I don't want a show dog I want a working Fell.

Any contact help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Peck.

Try this link.

http://www.hoobly.com/0/1848/0/


----------

